# 8yr old Lilac Burmese needs a new home



## PoopyLaLa (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello

We are reluctantly looking to rehome an affectionate 8yr old Lilac Burmese cat, we have pedigree certificates (she is the granddaughter of supreme champions).

We adopted her last year, but our circumstances have changed and we feel she would be happier in another loving home. She is fit and healthy and very beautiful, mostly raised as a house cat (she uses a litter tray) but she has been going out a little more of late. She is very active and adventourous, but a little wary of other cats. She is very affectionate and would spend the whole day sitting on your knee if she could get away with it. She also "chats" and is very clever... can open door handles etc (think this is a trait of the breed from what I have read, lol).

We are in Ilkeston, in Derbyshire and would be interested to hear from anyone who feels they could help.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

PoopyLaLa said:


> Hello
> 
> We are reluctantly looking to rehome an affectionate 8yr old Lilac Burmese cat, we have pedigree certificates (she is the granddaughter of supreme champions).
> 
> ...


Pictures will definitely help here!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi I co run rescue site Animal Lifeline UK • Index page we help people like yourself that need to re home their animals for whatever reason find find rescue placements to prevent them from getting into the wrong hands if you would like our help please feel free to pm me


----------



## PoopyLaLa (Jun 21, 2010)

Some phots here


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

The Burmese cat club runs a welfare section on line and would be able to offer help.


----------



## JRSCOTT (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello

Just read about your 8 year old Lilac Burmese who sounded delightful and as we are currently looking for a Burmese cat she could be perfect for us.
Having had a Burmese cat before we know how beautiful they are not only in looks but their extreme intelligent character, however as your letter was in June she has more than likely been re homed, if not would love to hear from you.

Thank You for your time

Julie & Steve
Kettering


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues

BURMESE: ASIAN CAT GROUP SOCIETY - REHOMING
For other enquiries regarding Asian cat welfare and rehoming, please contact the AGCS Welfare Officer.
Tel: 0151 286 0066
Website: Asian cats looking for new homes, Asian Group Cat Society Welfare and Rescue

BURMESE: THE BURMESE CAT CLUB - REHOMING
Registered Charity no: 1094488
Tel: 01483 828625
Website: Burmese Cat Club

BURMESE CAT RESCUE - BRISTOL
Tel: 0117 972 0414

BURMESE: BCS RESCUE & WELFARE
Web: Burmese Cat Society Welfare and Rescue

BURMESE: FLUFF & FEATHERS - Pedigree cat rescue
Tel: 01243 672196 - (Please Note: Calls cannot be taken after 5.30 pm on Bank Holidays or Sunday)
Email: [email protected]

also try

THORNEYWOOD CAT RESCUE Pauline runs it and I know she has one in called foster looking for a home.
Tel: 0115 8440243 / 07813 368242
Email: [email protected]
Website: HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue

RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE Patsy runs it she gets all different breeds so its worth keeping in touch with her.
Registered Charity no: 1124730
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

hope you find your new fur baby soon.


----------

